# Nortel Networks Harlow



## KingLewis92 (Sep 25, 2011)

Nortel acquired the Harlow laboratories, originally Standard Telecommunications Laboratories, in 1991 and continued to use the site for research and development in wireless telecommunication technologies, It was the main centre for Europe, It boasted a state of the art building and labs
Staff at Nortel would be receive benefits such subsidised eateries, a social club, on site sports facilities and a fully equipped gym
In its prime, Nortel was at the fore front of technological development - Well so they say 
On March 31st 2010, It was announced that the site had been sold to Wireless Technology Laboratories Limited, a subsidiary of Ace Technologies Corporation

I think i got carried away with all the pics? :/

Ransacked ATM machine
















































































































































































Live Site 










​


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice one, been waiting for this


----------



## silentjax (Sep 25, 2011)

*Quality Explore*

Nice pics, I have visited this site and it has been a pleasure.

Quality pic from the live side of the site, did you manage to get any further?
I did but had no luck... Sec walking towards me lol

keep it up


----------



## KingLewis92 (Sep 25, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> Nice one, been waiting for this



I been waiting for this for a long time aswell


----------



## KingLewis92 (Sep 25, 2011)

silentjax said:


> Nice pics, I have visited this site and it has been a pleasure.
> 
> Quality pic from the live side of the site, did you manage to get any further?
> I did but had no luck... Sec walking towards me lol
> ...



Nope, Didnt go any further, Didnt want to get busted


----------



## skeleton key (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice Lewis 
Glad you got the post up bud and the pics are sweet.
SK


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 25, 2011)

Lol, I've got an excellent vid from there, we all wander in to an office space with the lights on, the SK just whispers "I hear voices". Lol!


----------



## KingLewis92 (Sep 25, 2011)

skeleton key said:


> Nice Lewis
> Glad you got the post up bud and the pics are sweet.
> SK



More glad i got in, And out...
Been wanting to do this place more than i can explain!!


----------



## KingLewis92 (Sep 25, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> Lol, I've got an excellent vid from there, we all wander in to an office space with the lights on, the SK just whispers "I hear voices". Lol!



LOL... I dont think we was alone when we was there though, Doors slamming, Glass breaking, All differant noises! 
Was well worth it though


----------



## silentjax (Sep 25, 2011)

*lol*



UrbanX said:


> Lol, I've got an excellent vid from there, we all wander in to an office space with the lights on, the SK just whispers "I hear voices". Lol!



That's one to keep!!! Would make me laugh for hours


----------



## Young Rider (Sep 26, 2011)

*..*

I was there bare sick but gets boring lol


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 27, 2011)

nice ,well done mate


----------



## nelly (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank god for that, you finally done a tour of the place without getting busted 

Nice photos mate and well done. You see some bits that we didn't find, top marks


----------



## KingLewis92 (Sep 27, 2011)

nelly said:


> Thank god for that, you finally done a tour of the place without getting busted
> 
> Nice photos mate and well done. You see some bits that we didn't find, top marks



NINJA!!! NINJA!!! Whats What You Said Isnt It? 
I Learnt From The Best


----------



## nelly (Sep 27, 2011)

KingLewis92 said:


> NINJA!!! NINJA!!! Whats What You Said Isnt It?
> I Learnt From The Best



Shut up you tart!!!

You got in there because you were persistent, 4 visits!!!

Well done


----------



## nelly (Sep 28, 2011)

furstyferret81 said:


> I was about to hop in the window just as about 6 people were picking up kids from the nursery. Turned round to see all these kids and parents staring at me so I just turned round and wondered off casually as I could, strange guy wearing black with a camera hanging round nursery=police!?



Christ!!!. I'll be reading all about you in the Harlow Star this week 



furstyferret81 said:


> I really wanted to see the sound proof room but after 2 hours just could find it so I'm thinking its in 'T'??



The sound proof room is in the building highlighted in yellow, ground floor if my memory serves me correctly. Don't get too excited though, its only about 6 foot square


----------



## Madaxe (Sep 28, 2011)

nelly said:


> The sound proof room is in the building highlighted in yellow, ground floor if my memory serves me correctly. Don't get too excited though, its only about 6 foot square



The fact that it is so well hidden when both doors are closed makes it all the more difficult.


----------



## skeleton key (Sep 28, 2011)

In fact if i remember right theres an inner third one too so yeh not so easy lol


----------

